# Video: How to get 103 sample libraries for FREE! (Kontakt not required)



## Dave Hilowitz (Mar 6, 2021)

Last week, Fred Poirier released Decent Sampler versions for 103 instruments on Pianobook. Now you can download them for FREE and use them in your music.




Check out composer Fred Poirier's video here: 

The easiest way to find the new instruments is via this google search: https://www.google.com/search?q=siteianobook.co.uk/library+("DecentSampler"+OR+"Decent+Sampler")

Decent Sampler is a free plugin for Mac, Windows, and iOS. You can download DecentSampler plugin here: https://www.decentsamples.com/product/decent-sampler-plugin/ Have fun!


----------



## Markrs (Mar 6, 2021)

Dave Hilowitz said:


> Last week, Fred Poirier released Decent Sampler versions for 103 instruments on Pianobook. Now you can download them for FREE and use them in your music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great work you have done creating this sampler Dave! Love that you created an iOS version, allows me to have access to some sample libraries when using my iPad Pro.


----------



## PatrickS (Mar 6, 2021)

Well done to both Fred and Dave. There are some really great sounds in the converted instruments.


----------

